# Trees!



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Since my video making has made an impact, everyone wants me to do one for them ... Neil wants lots. This is a video of an ident system, for recognizing trees. Please tell us what you think.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i love this! i have been trying to identify trees with minimal success . I try using online identification sites but I dont find them totally helpful. I figured out a couple, but there are many I can't figure out. I have tonnes of naturals drying that I do not know what they are.. Its too bad, really.. 
thanks for the video.. I am still watching it lol its [email protected]


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

No problem pal; if you ever have any requests for idents, let me know. Otherwise, just keep looking, and trying to notice the differences; you'll get it.


----------

